# Trimaran build



## Aegir (16 Feb 2017)

Hi looking for plans for buccaneer trimaran or similar, please pm me. Thanks


----------



## Alexam (4 Mar 2017)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bucca ... e8d9UoqTlM:


----------

